# Anyone watch 1,000 Ways To Die?



## Hehe (Dec 10, 2009)

Well this show reenacts "real" deaths that have happened and they make them very corny then come up with a corny name for the death and some random number.

There was a new episode on last night, and this guy was having sex with a 400 lb woman, and well, I think that there was a detail in the real death that was forgot in translation or something.

So the guy goes in to this ladies house. Then him and her have a few drinks and they go up stairs, they eat a few donuts in bed, make out, then she jumps on top of him and they go at it. When she has her orgasm, she passes out and falls on this dude, smothering his face in her boobs. He flails his arms and legs around but to no avail...he suffocates....

I think maybe they lost something in translation like maybe he was handcuffed to the bed, how the hell are you unable to at least push the woman off of your face. :doh: I'm sure it's just some horror story they want to tell people so that they can keep people afraid of being fat and other people to be afraid of being seen with a fat girl.

Here's a link to the clip from the show:
http://www.spike.com/video/plumper-humper/3300021

The woman in the clip is really good looking.


----------



## loveembig (Dec 10, 2009)

One word....BULLSHIT.

On a more interesting note the girl was cute. I believe she is the same chick seen in the "Fat Girls" video by Eli Braden.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 10, 2009)

It's CSI all over again...


----------



## Poncedeleon (Dec 10, 2009)

That does seem pretty suspect. In judo and jiu jitsu I've swept people who are much larger than me and actively trying to hold me down without that much trouble. You'd think that in a life or death situation he could wriggle out from under a sleeping fat woman, or at least twist his neck enough so that he could breathe. My best guess is that they left something out like you suggested. Maybe he was really frail or drunk.

Haha, I just heard the "donuts go nuts" wordplay. The tone of the video might be offensive if it wasn't so hilariously dumb.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 10, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's CSI all over again...



And Picket Fences, and so on and so forth...


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's CSI all over again...




CSI wasn't as offensive as that. At least not to me.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 10, 2009)

Smoking hot lady; loathsome segment.

I did bark out a bitter laugh at the laconic "Oh crap", and "not again" reaction reaction shot at the end--echos of John Waters.

Otherwise, loathsome.


----------



## jonah-uk (Dec 11, 2009)

loveembig said:


> One word....BULLSHIT.
> 
> On a more interesting note the girl was cute. I believe she is the same chick seen in the "Fat Girls" video by Eli Braden.



couldn't get this clip to play, but the actress in the Eli Braden video is Angelina Duplisea :wubu:


----------



## MatthewB (Dec 11, 2009)

Isa said:


> CSI wasn't as offensive as that. At least not to me.


I think in the _CSI_ one, if I remember correctly, the woman passed out from diabetes, so it's nothing so bad as just _falling asleep on the guy_.


----------



## loveembig (Dec 11, 2009)

jonah-uk said:


> couldn't get this clip to play, but the actress in the Eli Braden video is Angelina Duplisea :wubu:



Whoever she is she is absolutely adorable. Too bad the narration of the video was so utterly, offensive. But unfortunately this kind of sensationalism sells to the morons that are so prevalent in our society.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 11, 2009)

man, she is a hottie...shame its all negative. But DAMN! she's a looker


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 11, 2009)

loveembig said:


> One word....BULLSHIT.
> 
> On a more interesting note the girl was cute. I believe she is the same chick seen in the "Fat Girls" video by Eli Braden.




I agree, not only bullshit but infantile bullshit at that


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 11, 2009)

this is EPIC fail bullshit. and that woman in the vid was beautiful.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Dude, he didn't even try to move the boobs out of the way. If that joker died, he died cuz he was a dumbass. At least he had a smile on his face.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 12, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Dude, he didn't even try to move the boobs out of the way. If that joker died, he died cuz he was a dumbass. At least he had a smile on his face.



and the woman didnt even look like she was 400lbs. maybe 350lbs but she is not that big to be 400.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Erm.. apparently this vid is not available in my country!! but..they showed my the advertisments!!.. This is a rip off of gerards game-stephen king.. which i read when i was 17.. well it sounds like it.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 14, 2009)

bullshit, yes...but... man I would love to go that way!

i'm sorry, but the third best way I would like to die would be smothered by a girl three times my weight, at least, be her breasts preferably...the second being killed by falling meteorite as there is a slim chance that i will gain superpowers, and the standing ontop of the marvel comics offices, covered in gasoline, jumping off and lighting myself yelling "FLAME ON!!!"


----------



## PhatChk (Dec 14, 2009)

IrishBard said:


> bullshit, yes...but... man I would love to go that way!
> 
> i'm sorry, but the third best way I would like to die would be smothered by a girl three times my weight, at least, be her breasts preferably...the second being killed by falling meteorite as there is a slim chance that i will gain superpowers, and the standing ontop of the marvel comics offices, covered in gasoline, jumping off and lighting myself yelling "FLAME ON!!!"



LMAO LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> I agree, not only bullshit but infantile bullshit at that



Infantile discriminatory unfunny bullshit. If that's the kind of material they use on a "men's network", then count me out. 

BTW, the woman was beautiful.:happy:


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 14, 2009)

As much as this is wrong, that is how I want to go. 

Anyway, yeah. There is a lot of stuff on that show I find to be Bullshit, which is why it is fun to watch. I can have a little counter in my hand and count how many times I say "Bullshit" in 30 minutes

EDIT: That girl was definitely a hottie


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 17, 2009)

Hehe said:


> Here's a link to the clip from the show:
> http://www.spike.com/video/plumper-humper/3300021



spike vids can't show for UK users. Found it on youtube, its from episode 14 Death #451 'Ass Phyxiated'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9q11Z6jq0s
and yeah Pure BS, anyone with any survival instinct would've been able to wriggle free and get air. think someone should write an e-mail or something

Edit: Just watched it and Gspoon must be right, the shows full of BS. At the end when she wakes up and sits up she just says 'oh crap' in a very satirical way. So I think its not to be taken seriously AT ALL


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I felt the "oh crap" made it seem as if she had done that before. Almost as if she wouldn't be traumatized by waking up on a dead guy cuz she's used to it.
Seriously, unless they were both super trashed, there is no way this is even a tiny bit feasible. Plus the fact that the guy is flailing his arms out at his sides and making no attempt to clear his airway.
A lot of those episodes are really crazy. One time they showed one where a fish jumped out of a lake into a girls mouth and killed her.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

If the guy OD'd on goofballs and passed out just before she passed out, then, yeah... but I'd say the goofballs would be to blame.


----------



## Tau (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get why fat girls appear/perform/participate in videos or films that depict them in such negative ways. I personally am really annoyed at the fat girl in the vid. She heard the script surely, listened to what they were saying about fat women, about her so why appear in that??? I think its a pointless excercise feeling any kind of anger at the people who wrote the script and shot the video if the fat girl who is being mocked in it was a willing participant.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Tau said:


> I don't get why fat girls appear/perform/participate in videos or films that depict them in such negative ways. I personally am really annoyed at the fat girl in the vid. She heard the script surely, listened to what they were saying about fat women, about her so why appear in that??? I think its a pointless excercise feeling any kind of anger at the people who wrote the script and shot the video if the fat girl who is being mocked in it was a willing participant.



People do all kinds of crazy for money. This may be one such case.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 19, 2009)

fatlane said:


> People do all kinds of crazy for money. This may be one such case.



Plus, she may be a struggling actress just starting out and in need of some jobs for her reel, as degrading as it is. Also roles for fat girls in the "industry" are unfortunately few and far in between and you have to keep your face out there to get more work. That's the regrettable way of it in the world of film and television acting, work or fade forgettably.

And I do believe she IS indeed the same person in the Eli Braden video, which itself isn't exactly a bastion of fat positivity, although FAR less insulting than this video. I also looked her up on imdb and they listed her as a cast member in a movie called Muffin Man which doesn't seem to be very fat friendly either. Oh, well, at least she's consistent.

However, she was indeed very HOT! :smitten:


----------



## lovembiiiiig (Dec 19, 2009)

You know, it _could_ be possible. Once, with a woman who was maybe 350 tops, she collapsed on me after an intense 69 session just after I came. My orgasm was so intense that it had left me totally sapped of energy. Meanwhile, I couldn't draw the slightest breath due to the lady's large hanging belly engulfing my face! I pushed hard as I could but could not budge her. Thank the lord she finally rolled off of me, but it took a good five minutes for me to be able to talk without gasping between each word. Then again, the (absolutely gorgeous!) lady in this vid is a pear also; her bosom doesn't appear to be unbearably heavy. But after my experience I can't categorically call BS.


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 22, 2009)

Even if you had an orgasm, you would sense that your breath was becoming weaker and the like and survival instincts would kick in. I could take a 500 lbs woman into bed and push her off of me. She isn't 500 pounds on every bit of her body, otherwise she would not be able to move, ever. Not to mention, if you were to tap her sides in an attempt to breath... or try to shriek. That would kick her back into consciousness and would allow her to move off of you.

Mostly cause adrenaline can kick in and save you. It slows everything down and allows you to do things you normally wouldn't be able to do. But, I digress.


----------



## S13Drifter (Dec 24, 2009)

Yet another reason I stop watching spike. It feels like idiocracy the movie, but real life. However I do agree that the woman is very cute in the video.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 26, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> She isn't 500 pounds on every bit of her body



oh man i wish eheheheheheheheheheh :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Angelina (Dec 27, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Plus, she may be a struggling actress just starting out and in need of some jobs for her reel, as degrading as it is. Also roles for fat girls in the "industry" are unfortunately few and far in between and you have to keep your face out there to get more work. That's the regrettable way of it in the world of film and television acting, work or fade forgettably.
> 
> And I do believe she IS indeed the same person in the Eli Braden video, which itself isn't exactly a bastion of fat positivity, although FAR less insulting than this video. I also looked her up on imdb and they listed her as a cast member in a movie called Muffin Man which doesn't seem to be very fat friendly either. Oh, well, at least she's consistent.
> 
> However, she was indeed very HOT! :smitten:




Hi, I'm Angelina, the actress that you're talking about  I was googling myself and found this forum. I feel I must comment about my choices....

The Muffin Man movie was sort of presented differently than the finished product. Most of the actors involved are pretty disappointed at the way it turned out. During filming it was a great family-like atmosphere and aside from the fat jokes(they're always there mind you, even in the most positive of fat movies) we never got the impression that the 'mockumentary' was going to be so...um, uncomfortably fattist.
Everything else I do(music videos, skits, modelling, etc.) is just to have my presence out there more & more. The people I've had the pleasure of working with have been kind and considerate, even the folks at spike TV. 
I made a choice to be an actress, and I will take (most) legitimate projects as long as the people who present it are honest and respectful. It's not always about pay either. I've done a few projects that I'm really proud of(see attached pic) that I didn't receive any payment for, but liked the concept & the creator. 

I find it funny, however, to see the majority of men that appreciate my work, while women(generally) have comments that are like, 'oh how can she do that?'...I read in one forum how some woman thought I was 'sloppy', because of some imagined stain on my dress(there was none, she was just projecting)
Fortunately, I have an answer for why and how I can do this. I like myself. I am overweight and while I'd change it if I could, it is what it is now. If I can get (legit, non porn)work as an actress, I will take it. So just expect to see me on TV, in magazines/galleries or in movies more often. M'kay?

Thanks for your ogling and appreciation 
Angelina


----------



## S13Drifter (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow well Hello and I guess i will have to keep my eye out for more of your work.


----------



## rob47v (Dec 27, 2009)

Well as we can all see she is not only beautiful, but also confident which makes her even more beautiful on a higher level. Indeed many of us will be looking out for feature work. The more women like Angelina that arise from the background and show that these ladies are here real and ready for anything that the world has for them. The better we would all be for knowing them. Dear lady don't change a thing, your perfect just as you are. Just do what makes you happy.:wubu:


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 27, 2009)

Angelina said:


> Hi, I'm Angelina, the actress that you're talking about  I was googling myself and found this forum. I feel I must comment about my choices....
> 
> The Muffin Man movie was sort of presented differently than the finished product. Most of the actors involved are pretty disappointed at the way it turned out. During filming it was a great family-like atmosphere and aside from the fat jokes(they're always there mind you, even in the most positive of fat movies) we never got the impression that the 'mockumentary' was going to be so...um, uncomfortably fattist.
> Everything else I do(music videos, skits, modelling, etc.) is just to have my presence out there more & more. The people I've had the pleasure of working with have been kind and considerate, even the folks at spike TV.
> ...



we appreciate you comming here. come back any time.


----------



## GregW (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting thread - why am I such a prolific poster today? 'Cuz I'm sick at home with a stomach virus. 

I'd put this story in the Urban Legend category, but I would like to relate a tale that could have some relevance. I knew a SSBBW from Omaha (haven't seen her in ~10 yrs, and her name was not Bess - my wife and I used to hang out with her at events) who told me about a similar situation between her and her husband that ended with him passing out. I'm not sure if the paramedics were called, but I know that he easily was revived and certainly did not die. IIRC, he eventually turned out to be a using bum and she "kicked him to the curb" and they got divorced.

As for the comment by Poncedeleon, I agree completely. I've more than held my own against people more than twice my weight in groundwork, But there are plenty of folks who weigh significantly less than me who can easily throw me, pin me, and tap me like a drum. If, however, alcohol or some kind of stimulant/controlled substance was involved in this probably hypothetical and fictional scenario then it becomes more plausible.

I also have to agree with the previous comments about Angelina being smokin' hot.  It looks like she already has a fan club on this site, and hopefully she'll have a long acting career that includes a number of size-positive roles and she'll post updates here.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jan 3, 2010)

fatlane said:


> People do all kinds of crazy for money. This may be one such case.



This. There are entire industries founded on the exploitation of oppressed groups. These industries could not exist without the willing participation of members of said groups.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jan 3, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> we appreciate you comming here. come back any time.



Agreed, your perspective and experience are welcomed and valued.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 3, 2010)

That video turned me on...I want a guy to stare at my body like he did :wubu: lol


----------



## orin (Jan 4, 2010)

Poncedeleon said:


> That does seem pretty suspect. In judo and jiu jitsu I've swept people who are much larger than me and actively trying to hold me down without that much trouble. You'd think that in a life or death situation he could wriggle out from under a sleeping fat woman, or at least twist his neck enough so that he could breathe. My best guess is that they left something out like you suggested. Maybe he was really frail or drunk.
> 
> Haha, I just heard the "donuts go nuts" wordplay. The tone of the video might be offensive if it wasn't so hilariously dumb.



I am guessing frail .... dude should have got his weight up


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 4, 2010)

Poncedeleon said:


> That does seem pretty suspect. In judo and jiu jitsu I've swept people who are much larger than me and actively trying to hold me down without that much trouble. You'd think that in a life or death situation he could wriggle out from under a sleeping fat woman, or at least twist his neck enough so that he could breathe. My best guess is that they left something out like you suggested. Maybe he was really frail or drunk.
> 
> Haha, I just heard the "donuts go nuts" wordplay. The tone of the video might be offensive if it wasn't so hilariously dumb.



That's something I considered too.

I have enough strength in my legs to physically push someone off of me, but if anything maneuverability and leverage is something missing from this puzzle. 

We'll never know though. Funny how groundfighting lets you peer into the idea. lol


----------



## UrbanSugar (Jan 4, 2010)

ohh did the media notice that there are a lot of men out there who prefer bigger women? so they decided to try and install fear..so they can keep making millions featuring skinny girls  this show is a pack of crap anyway  that girl was a beauty


----------



## steve-aka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, Angelina. Thanks for coming here and posting your opinion on all this; it takes a lot of courage knowing you might be attacked for doing so considering the essence of what Dimensions is all about. However, seeing from your post count, you may just have been cruising through and will therefore forever remain a one-post wonder here in the land of Dims. I hope not though as I feel you may enjoy and perhaps benefit from stopping by here on occasion, especially as you can see you're quite popular with us guys!

At any rate, I'm rather surprised that you and the other actors of the _Muffin Man_ movie felt duped by the finished product. I mean you _did_ read the script, right? I'm curious as to how the producers could have convinced you of its benign nature? Of course they were nice during filming, they NEEDED you to be comfortable enough to shoot your scenes so they could fulfill their lipophobic agenda of once again blaming all society's ills on fat people. Sorry for being so harsh, but I wonder how you could be so naive? I have not seen the movie but judging by what you've said and the reviews I read of it on Netflix, I have no desire to ever see it!

I know your aspiration to be an actress means you'll have to take unsavory parts that essentially belittle fat people but I hope you're also willing to take the blame for being part of the problem. You can't somehow acquit yourself from responsibility simply because there are no other parts for fat people or by using the excuse that some other fat woman would just take the part if you didn't. Believe me I AM aware of how difficult it is for large women in our society, I see the struggles my wife goes through every day, but if you're gonna take part in this messed up world of acting you must also be prepared for people to get angry at you for perpetuating stereotypes of fat people. There are many fat people and those of us who love them that are sick and tired of seeing fat people portrayed as grotesque or ugly or somehow defective. However, just as you take the roles you get, us guys take the fat actresses we get and we will still find *you* beautiful even if we don't find your characters beautiful.

That said, I do hope you become a regular here on Dimensions. I feel we have just as much to learn from your experiences as an actress as you do from Dimensions on how to to be proud, not only despite of but because of your fat!



Angelina said:


> Hi, I'm Angelina, the actress that you're talking about  I was googling myself and found this forum. I feel I must comment about my choices....
> 
> The Muffin Man movie was sort of presented differently than the finished product. Most of the actors involved are pretty disappointed at the way it turned out. During filming it was a great family-like atmosphere and aside from the fat jokes(they're always there mind you, even in the most positive of fat movies) we never got the impression that the 'mockumentary' was going to be so...um, uncomfortably fattist.
> Everything else I do(music videos, skits, modelling, etc.) is just to have my presence out there more & more. The people I've had the pleasure of working with have been kind and considerate, even the folks at spike TV.
> ...


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> Muffin Man[/I] movie felt duped by the finished product. I mean you _did_ read the script, right? I'm curious as to how the producers could have convinced you of its benign nature? Of course they were nice during filming, they NEEDED you to be comfortable enough to shoot your scenes so they could fulfill their lipophobic agenda of once again blaming all society's ills on fat people. Sorry for being so harsh, but I wonder how you could be so naive? I have not seen the movie but judging by what you've said and the reviews I read of it on Netflix, I have no desire to ever see it!




You'd have to see the movie to understand why it didn't register with any of us. The add ins that were put into the movie in post production made the finished product different from what we filmed. 

None of the characters I've played have been portrayed as grotesque, ugly or defective. Just fat. Its like being blond or blue eyed, it is what it is. Now, I will refuse to accept a part that is going to make me uncomfortable, but that doesn't mean that someone else will be OK with doing the same things I am comfortable with. We all have our insecurities that limit what we will do. I like myself, and I'm ok doing the things I have done and I will likely do again. I refuse to let the negative comments(pro- and anti-fat) get to me because in the end, it doesn't matter to me. I'm going to do the things that get me to my goals and dreams, and damn the 'consequences' of opinions(which, you've heard the one about how everyone has one, right?) -- You gotta Live for yourself. Do what makes you happiest. It will annoy and piss people off to no end when they cannot pigeonhole you into a stereotype, and trust me, I absolutely LOVE to piss off and annoy people that indulge in judging me based on appearance alone. Or at all. 


~A


----------



## Angelina (Jan 5, 2010)

UrbanSugar said:


> ohh did the media notice that there are a lot of men out there who prefer bigger women? so they decided to try and install fear..so they can keep making millions featuring skinny girls  this show is a pack of crap anyway  that girl was a beauty




Awww thanks, love. 

<3


----------



## steve-aka (Jan 6, 2010)

Angelina said:


> You'd have to see the movie to understand why it didn't register with any of us. The add ins that were put into the movie in post production made the finished product different from what we filmed.



Well, I can certainly see how "add ins" and whatnot could change the tone, and if that's the case I'm sorry you were so duped. Have you had any contact with the producers or director since seeing the finished product? I wonder what their responses are to your and your fellow castmates disappointment in the final film?



Angelina said:


> None of the characters I've played have been portrayed as grotesque, ugly or defective.



I beg to differ here. The character you played in the very subject of this thread was portrayed as grotesque and ugly, certainly NOT by you, but by the puerile narration. I mean phrases like "hog heaven" and "like a harpooned whale" and "big game hunter" all reduce you to a mere animal. As if you're nothing more than some sort of beast. Now you may be able to disregard things like that in your life, in which case more power to you, but to see fat women, women whom you find beautiful and sensuous referred to over and over again in this ignominious manner by the mass media and the general public can be really tiring. The basic message is that women like yourself are not human, but beasts who don't deserve the same respect that women of a smaller stature do.



Angelina said:


> I refuse to let the negative comments(pro- and anti-fat) get to me because in the end, it doesn't matter to me.



I'm curious as to how a pro-fat comment can be construed as negative? Perhaps you mean negative comments directed towards you by people from within the size acceptance movement?



Angelina said:


> I'm going to do the things that get me to my goals and dreams, and damn the 'consequences' of opinions(which, you've heard the one about how everyone has one, right?) -- You gotta Live for yourself. Do what makes you happiest. It will annoy and piss people off to no end when they cannot pigeonhole you into a stereotype, and trust me, I absolutely LOVE to piss off and annoy people that indulge in judging me based on appearance alone. Or at all.



I'm glad that you feel this way and I'm certainly NOT trying to dissuade you otherwise. However, I'm just trying to show you there are people out here who love big women and respect them not only for their bodies but for their personalities as well. I also hope that you're aware that things like your _1000 Ways to Die_ segment, although most certainly HOT because of your presence, are still quite insulting to us FAs on many levels. Now I know this isn't something you had any control over and there was nothing about your performance that was grotesque or ugly, but the bottom line is that Hollywood generally has little regard for large women beyond making fun of them.

At any rate, I'm glad to see you prove my "one-post wonder" comment wrong. I do hope you'll continue to come here and perhaps become an active member of the Dimensions community. Hopefully you'll look around the other forums to explore just what we're all about. You'll find there are many different people here, smart, funny, beautiful as well as stupid, humorless and ugly, but all that is in spite of our relative body sizes. In other words, we are pretty much just like everybody else, some of us just happen to have a little extra mass.

I'd like to say in conclusion that you ARE a very beautiful woman and I wish you the best of luck in your acting career! Hopefully you'll be able to strike a balance between finding work that furthers your career and finding work that isn't too demeaning of the inherent beauty you have on the inside and the outside. Take care, Angelina.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 7, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> I beg to differ here. The character you played in the very subject of this thread was portrayed as grotesque and ugly, certainly NOT by you, but by the puerile narration. I mean phrases like "hog heaven" and "like a harpooned whale" and "big game hunter" all reduce you to a mere animal. As if you're nothing more than some sort of beast. Now you may be able to disregard things like that in your life, in which case more power to you, but to see fat women, women whom you find beautiful and sensuous referred to over and over again in this ignominious manner by the mass media and the general public can be really tiring. The basic message is that women like yourself are not human, but beasts who don't deserve the same respect that women of a smaller stature do.




No, that is wrong. All women are objectified in some manner. Even and especially here. I've gotten so many msgs from men that are only interested in me because of my size. Hell one guy even persisted in asking my height and weight in several emails. (Just because its the internet, doesn't absolve you of common courtesy and manners.) I understand that isn't the case for all men on this forum, but I'd say it was a pretty large percentage, otherwise why would you be here? 

I'm all for acceptance, but it should be self acceptance all around, not just fat. Beauty is beauty regardless of size, and to say 'I only date big women' makes you just as guilty of perpetuating stereotypes and divisiveness as the guys who will only date pneumatic blonds who are less than a size 2


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 7, 2010)

Angelina said:


> No, that is wrong. All women are objectified in some manner. Even and especially here. I've gotten so many msgs from men that are only interested in me because of my size. Hell one guy even persisted in asking my height and weight in several emails. (Just because its the internet, doesn't absolve you of common courtesy and manners.) I understand that isn't the case for all men on this forum, but I'd say it was a pretty large percentage, otherwise why would you be here?
> 
> I'm all for acceptance, but it should be self acceptance all around, not just fat. Beauty is beauty regardless of size, and to say 'I only date big women' makes you just as guilty of perpetuating stereotypes and divisiveness as the guys who will only date pneumatic blonds who are less than a size 2



not necessarly. it really depends on how its worded/ how its said. my preferance is big women there for thats what i date. does it mean that i feel that skinny women are ugly? no it just means that im not attracted to them and they are not my preference they are beautiful in there own way but they are not for me. having a preference is ok as long as your not using that prefereance as a vehicle for hate towards what your not attracted too.


----------



## steve-aka (Jan 7, 2010)

Angelina said:


> No, that is wrong. All women are objectified in some manner. Even and especially here. I've gotten so many msgs from men that are only interested in me because of my size. Hell one guy even persisted in asking my height and weight in several emails. (Just because its the internet, doesn't absolve you of common courtesy and manners.) I understand that isn't the case for all men on this forum, but I'd say it was a pretty large percentage, otherwise why would you be here?
> 
> I'm all for acceptance, but it should be self acceptance all around, not just fat. Beauty is beauty regardless of size, and to say 'I only date big women' makes you just as guilty of perpetuating stereotypes and divisiveness as the guys who will only date pneumatic blonds who are less than a size 2



Well I agree with you on this for the most part. Sure women are objectified, but that doesn't mean you should succumb to the objectification yourself. Especially not by having it shown on national television. That is a sort of mass-objectification that doesn't do you or other women any good. Plus it just panders to the sizists who seize on it to further their bigoted views about fat people. I mean I really can't see how you can defend that horrible narration. It was demeaning, plain and simple. Are you proud of what was said in it? What do your friends think of it? Your family?

Now, I'm truly sorry that some guys have pestered you simply because of your extra curviness and you're right, not being face to face with someone doesn't give a person an excuse to be rude. However, the same could be said for a television network. The fact that they're not facing the people they're speaking to doesn't absolve them from common courtesy and manners either. In many cases it's even worse when they do something offensive because at least on the internet it's a two way form of communication, whereas TV is a passive, one-way medium. That's part of the reason why I don't watch television.

As for me liking fat women, that is very true. I do prefer women with lots of rolls and curves. I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong with that either. Everybody has something they prefer in a partner. I'm sure you like certain things in a guy and are generally more inclined to date someone with those attributes. 

However, just because I prefer big women sexually doesn't mean I have anything against skinny women, I just don't find them attractive. They do nothing to stimulate me sexually. That is not being sizist, just me accepting myself for who I am. I don't go around bashing skinny women, like it seems to be okay to do to fat women, or at least way more tolerated. I mean, it's highly unlikely that show you were on would do a segment where an anorectic woman kills a guy by piercing him during intercourse with her protruding bones. But a fat woman smothering her partner, that's comedy gold with a freak show twist!

At any rate, the bottom line is that one can accept people for who they are without necessarily being sexually attracted to them. And isn't part of having "self acceptance all around" also being able to accept yourself for who you are too? Also, let me ask you this, if me only wanting to have relationships with big women promotes divisiveness, then does that also go for a gay man who only wants to be with other men? Do homosexuals promote divisiveness because they won't date women? Do you promote divisiveness because you don't want to date women?

I don't mean to be impolite or anything. I just like to have substantive conversations about subjects like this. Everything I say is stated with the utmost respect for you as a person. I'm only trying to voice another viewpoint here, to let you know how the roles you choose can affect their intended and unintended audience. Things like that segment of yours get out there and perhaps a teenage girl who's struggling with weight issues sees it; how do you think it might make her feel? The things we do in life have wide ranging ramifications that we can only imagine. Just food for thought. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ray" was a pansy, pure and simple. I took issue with this and the episode of C.S.I. which featured the same style of death. Personally I think this situation comes more out of paranoia and assumption instead of actual fact.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 10, 2010)

steve-aka said:


> Well I agree with you on this for the most part. Sure women are objectified, but that doesn't mean you should succumb to the objectification yourself. Especially not by having it shown on national television. That is a sort of mass-objectification that doesn't do you or other women any good. Plus it just panders to the sizists who seize on it to further their bigoted views about fat people. I mean I really can't see how you can defend that horrible narration. It was demeaning, plain and simple. Are you proud of what was said in it? What do your friends think of it? Your family?.


 
My friends and family support me in my choices. They are proud and impressed that I am willing to put myself out there for entertainment (and judgment), whereas so many people are not. i find the biggest detractors are usually ones who are hard pressed to be dragged out from behind their computer screen-names and aliases to subject themselves to the same treatment. 



> Now, I'm truly sorry that some guys have pestered you simply because of your extra curviness and you're right, not being face to face with someone doesn't give a person an excuse to be rude. However, the same could be said for a television network. The fact that they're not facing the people they're speaking to doesn't absolve them from common courtesy and manners either. In many cases it's even worse when they do something offensive because at least on the internet it's a two way form of communication, whereas TV is a passive, one-way medium. That's part of the reason why I don't watch television..



The networks are not insulting me personally, they are describing a character I was playing.... and even if they are, there isn't much I can do to make them change their opinion of me. People are going to think and feel however they want in regards to other people. Like I said though, the producers/directors and most of the other assorted crew were always respectful, kind and fun to be around. Not to say that I'm a doormat by any means....woe betide the fool who dares insult me to my face. 



> As for me liking fat women, that is very true. I do prefer women with lots of rolls and curves. I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong with that either. Everybody has something they prefer in a partner. I'm sure you like certain things in a guy and are generally more inclined to date someone with those attributes. .



But see, you say rolls and curves as a descriptive the same way other men say long legs, big tits and blonde hair. This is the very reason I've avoided FA's and the forums that they tend to lurk in. I don't want someone to like me just because I'm fat, just like I wouldn't want someone to like me just because i'm thin. I want someone to like me for me. Tall order, I know, but 
that is my ideal. There are physical things that I prefer yes, but am willing to give a chance to guys who don't fit within those preferences as well. I try to find beauty in different presentations. Just because the box is pretty, doesn't mean the contents are and vice-versa. There should be more important things to look for in a person, like integrity, intelligence and a sense of humor(three attributes that I do NOT deviate from in my quest for a partner)



> However, just because I prefer big women sexually doesn't mean I have anything against skinny women, I just don't find them attractive. They do nothing to stimulate me sexually. That is not being sizist, just me accepting myself for who I am. I don't go around bashing skinny women, like it seems to be okay to do to fat women, or at least way more tolerated. I mean, it's highly unlikely that show you were on would do a segment where an anorectic woman kills a guy by piercing him during intercourse with her protruding bones. But a fat woman smothering her partner, that's comedy gold with a freak show twist!.



You personally might not bash thin women, but there are many that do. Even by using the term 'Real women' to describe only average or plus size women is a veiled insult towards skinny chicks. 
And actually, if you can present it in a humorous manner, then the situation described would likely be used. 



> At any rate, the bottom line is that one can accept people for who they are without necessarily being sexually attracted to them. And isn't part of having "self acceptance all around" also being able to accept yourself for who you are too? Also, let me ask you this, if me only wanting to have relationships with big women promotes divisiveness, then does that also go for a gay man who only wants to be with other men? Do homosexuals promote divisiveness because they won't date women? Do you promote divisiveness because you don't want to date women?.



Gay men and women are BORN that way. Your argument is completely invalid. 



> I don't mean to be impolite or anything. I just like to have substantive conversations about subjects like this. Everything I say is stated with the utmost respect for you as a person. I'm only trying to voice another viewpoint here, to let you know how the roles you choose can affect their intended and unintended audience. Things like that segment of yours get out there and perhaps a teenage girl who's struggling with weight issues sees it; how do you think it might make her feel? The things we do in life have wide ranging ramifications that we can only imagine. Just food for thought. Thanks for listening.



Not to be a total asshole, but how people feel about themselves isn't necessarily my problem. Nor is it my job(in these particular videos/skits.) to inspire people to change how they feel about themselves. If they do, great, if they don't....well, that's life. And As I said before, people are going to make their own choices to feel/think/act and putting the onus of personal perception on a person who is only an image on a screen is disingenuous....not just to the person on the screen, but to yourself. Personal accountability has to include how you allow yourself to feel. To quote Elenore Roosevelt " No one can make you feel inferior without your consent. "


----------



## bellancaman (Jan 11, 2010)

Angelina said:


> No, that is wrong. All women are objectified in some manner. Even and especially here. I've gotten so many msgs from men that are only interested in me because of my size. Hell one guy even persisted in asking my height and weight in several emails. (Just because its the internet, doesn't absolve you of common courtesy and manners.) I understand that isn't the case for all men on this forum, but I'd say it was a pretty large percentage, otherwise why would you be here?
> 
> I'm all for acceptance, but it should be self acceptance all around, not just fat. Beauty is beauty regardless of size, and to say 'I only date big women' makes you just as guilty of perpetuating stereotypes and divisiveness as the guys who will only date pneumatic blonds who are less than a size 2



Hello pretty lady, and boy are you! Anyway as humans and I believe we all classify our selfs as humans, are all attracted to likes of certain kind, preferences if you will. I don't stereotype, but do prefer a woman of size, thats no different than any other guy who might like tall women,small, large breasted, blonds, and so forth. Thats what makes us who we are. Could I fall for a thin, average or different type of girl, sure we don't know what life has in store for any of us. Would I leave my mate just cause she lost weight, No that is shallow, it just does not describes who I'am, Or many of the guys here. Unfortunately there are jerks here like there are else where. But most, or at least me, love to admire beauty like you self. Angelica don't give jerks like the ones who ask your size the satisfaction. Anyone would be so lucky to be with you at what ever size you are or will be!!!


----------



## bellancaman (Jan 11, 2010)

bellancaman said:


> Hello pretty lady, and boy are you! Anyway as humans and I believe we all classify our selfs as humans, are all attracted to likes of certain kind, preferences if you will. I don't stereotype, but do prefer a woman of size, thats no different than any other guy who might like tall women,small, large breasted, blonds, and so forth. Thats what makes us who we are. Could I fall for a thin, average or different type of girl, sure we don't know what life has in store for any of us. Would I leave my mate just cause she lost weight, No that is shallow, it just does not describes who I'am, Or many of the guys here. Unfortunately there are jerks here like there are else where. But most, or at least me, love to admire beauty like you self. Angelina don't give jerks like the ones who ask your size the satisfaction. Anyone would be so lucky to be with you at what ever size you are or will be!!!


 Sorry typed too fast Angelina!!!!!! So sorry


----------



## steve-aka (Jan 26, 2010)

Angelina said:


> My friends and family support me in my choices. They are proud and impressed that I am willing to put myself out there for entertainment (and judgment), whereas so many people are not. i find the biggest detractors are usually ones who are hard pressed to be dragged out from behind their computer screen-names and aliases to subject themselves to the same treatment.



So, you're saying that what you do is some sort of socially beneficial thing? That being in a TV show that ultimately belittles fat people and promotes stereotypes is a good thing? That you're somehow better than people who post on websites such as Dimensions because we don't use our real names and you do? That just because someone refuses to willfully put themselves out in the open to be ridiculed to make a buck and further their career then they are inferior to you? I hate to break it to you, but that television segment was very insulting to a lot of people and if you're gonna do things like that you're gonna hear complaints. 



Angelina said:


> The networks are not insulting me personally, they are describing a character I was playing.... and even if they are, there isn't much I can do to make them change their opinion of me. People are going to think and feel however they want in regards to other people. Like I said though, the producers/directors and most of the other assorted crew were always respectful, kind and fun to be around. Not to say that I'm a doormat by any means....woe betide the fool who dares insult me to my face.



I never said the network was personally insulting YOU. What they're doing is targeting a group of people and insulting them as a whole. Basically saying fat people are beasts. By doing that show you are their puppet to propagate this negative stereotype. You become party to their bigotry. Of course people are gonna think and feel how they want, but thoughts and feelings are definitely influenced by others, especially the mass media. There are countless studies supporting this statement. 



Angelina said:


> But see, you say rolls and curves as a descriptive the same way other men say long legs, big tits and blonde hair. This is the very reason I've avoided FA's and the forums that they tend to lurk in. I don't want someone to like me just because I'm fat, just like I wouldn't want someone to like me just because i'm thin. I want someone to like me for me. Tall order, I know, but that is my ideal. There are physical things that I prefer yes, but am willing to give a chance to guys who don't fit within those preferences as well. I try to find beauty in different presentations. Just because the box is pretty, doesn't mean the contents are and vice-versa. There should be more important things to look for in a person, like integrity, intelligence and a sense of humor(three attributes that I do NOT deviate from in my quest for a partner)



I admit that the first thing that attracts me to a woman is her body, however, for me to have any sort of substantive relationship with her she must have a relatively similar and intriguing personality. Humor and intelligence are factors that are just as important to me as a woman's body. I've been together with my wife for almost 20 years now and it definitely wouldn't have lasted this long if it was purely physical. That would be the most shallow relationship ever. It seems to me you have some sort of preconceived notion of FAs as fat-obsessed perverts who don't care about the woman inside, only the fat on the outside. I can tell you from personal experience that, like any other group, we come in many stripes. Sure some are shallow and callous, but many are kind and caring individuals who care just as much for the person, if not more so, than the pudge. Besides, wouldn't it be great to have a guy who loved you for your personality just as much as he lusted after your body? Isn't part of liking you for you liking your body too?



Angelina said:


> You personally might not bash thin women, but there are many that do. Even by using the term 'Real women' to describe only average or plus size women is a veiled insult towards skinny chicks.
> And actually, if you can present it in a humorous manner, then the situation described would likely be used.



Sure some people in our subculture bash skinny women but fat bashing is WAY more prevalent in our society. It is even accepted, to the point where they have segments of a nationally broadcast TV show dedicated to it. We just get so sick of seeing this type of stuff time and again that some overreact by countering it by voicing their own frustrated feelings in negative ways. However, it is DEFINITELY NOT as rampant as lipophobic statements made in seriousness or jest against fat people. I see and hear this on an almost daily basis. 



Angelina said:


> Gay men and women are BORN that way. Your argument is completely invalid.



Well thanks for making a blanket statement and dismissing my argument with ZERO information on your part. How do you know that FAs aren't "born that way" too? I first became aware of my attraction to fat women when I was about six or seven years old. I happened to see a provocatively posed picture picture of a corpulent gal in a bikini. Although I was definitely prepubescent at the time and therefore not exactly stimulated in a sexual way, I did become aware of a powerful feeling of desire welling up from deep within me. A sort of tingly warmth spread throughout my body and I broke out in a sweat. I felt strangely energized. My whole being focused on the picture of this fat goddess. I couldn't shake the feeling easily and since that time I've always had similar feelings regarding fat women. I cannot help them, they are an inherent part of who I am as a person. If this is not being "born" with a predilection towards liking fat women then I don't what is. I've also heard other FAs profess an early childhood attraction to fat women too. I've heard these accounts MANY times.



Angelina said:


> Not to be a total asshole, but how people feel about themselves isn't necessarily my problem. Nor is it my job(in these particular videos/skits.) to inspire people to change how they feel about themselves. If they do, great, if they don't....well, that's life. And As I said before, people are going to make their own choices to feel/think/act and putting the onus of personal perception on a person who is only an image on a screen is disingenuous....not just to the person on the screen, but to yourself. Personal accountability has to include how you allow yourself to feel. To quote Elenore Roosevelt " No one can make you feel inferior without your consent. "



This is true for the most part, but what about people who haven't yet developed this sense of awareness in themselves? I used the previous example of a fat girl who is bombarded with negative stereotypes of fat people in the media. She doesn't know better than to take it as truth. Worse yet, her classmates and peers do not either which propagates bullying against her for merely having a larger body. Regardless of whether it's your job to make people feel better about themselves or not what you are doing IS furthering these stereotypical views of fat women as piggish slobs which makes it tough for everyone who's fat. Now, you can certainly do whatever you want, but so can I and I think you're being extremely self-serving by callously dismissing what you do and the ramifications it has upon our society. There are consequences to every action, you just may not be there to see them.

Take care and good luck in your acting career. I hope you'll be able to find some less defamatory roles that showcase your acting abilities and not just the fact that you're fat.


----------



## James (Jan 29, 2010)

Angelina said:


> Gay men and women are BORN that way. Your argument is completely invalid.



I think I was born an FA. I can't remember ever being any other way. Its certainly not something I have any control over or could change if I wanted to. Its not just a 'preference'. For many, its an orientation. For FAs like this, sexual attraction to people who are not fat is just as impossible as opposite sex attraction for people who are gay... which is something to consider regarding your above point wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Angelina (Jan 31, 2010)

_So, you're saying that what you do is some sort of socially beneficial thing? _
*No, it benefits ME. I get out there and I prove people wrong. The people who say there is no such thing as a pretty fat girl or an authentic BBW.....I go out there and get these gigs not because I am the BIGGEST girl out there, but because I am big and PRETTY. You seemed to have missed that part. *

_That being in a TV show that ultimately belittles fat people and promotes stereotypes is a good thing? That you're somehow better than people who post on websites such as Dimensions because we don't use our real names and you do? _
*Yes, I am. You piss and moan behind a fake name with no real picture and expect to change something. Get a grip, get off your ass and do something publicly. These things you're deriding me for may not help in the now, but they do put me in a position to do something later. 
*
_That just because someone refuses to willfully put themselves out in the open to be ridiculed to make a buck and further their career then they are inferior to you? _

No what makes me better is that I don't sit online whining about how being fat is oh so hard on me and how people treat me so bad. People will treat you badly if you allow it, regardless of your size or gender. I'm out doing what I want to do and damn what the naysayers(including you) have to say against me.

I would like to say thank you for reminding why I don't come to places like these forums, Steve. You have attacked me for my choices in the same manner that some other douche bag would attack me for being fat, and failed to take a modicum of information away from our interaction. None of the characters I played have been 'Piggish slobs' but you keep referring to it as such...which makes me wonder what your intentions really are on this board? I am going respectfully decline to engage you any further, and I assure you I will NOT be returning.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 1, 2010)

James said:


> I think I was born an FA. I can't remember ever being any other way. Its certainly not something I have any control over or could change if I wanted to. Its not just a 'preference'. For many, its an orientation. For FAs like this, sexual attraction to people who are not fat is just as impossible as opposite sex attraction for people who are gay... which is something to consider regarding your above point wouldn't you agree?



I agree, it's not just a 'preference', I didn't decide to be an FA either... actually in our culture it would be, and would have been SO MUCH easier if I wasn't


----------



## bellancaman (Feb 2, 2010)

All you people need to listen to the lady instead of charging her full steam ahead for doing what she loves to do at what ever cost without being sleazy, dirty or provocative. She did not display a bbw as what most people outside this forum see bbw's as. Lazy fat and always stuffing their faces. I saw something different, and I my self applaud her. She doesn't hide behind close doors, feeling sorry for her self. Instead she takes life by the horns and leads the way. Instead of admiring her you mock and belittle her for living her life the way she see's fit. None of us have that right. Keep in mind you all are driving away a very positive and wonderful person.


----------



## nolafa4u (Feb 3, 2010)

I love it LMAO  That's the way I wanna go. And she is gorgeous! Who is she?


----------



## voidhead (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me start by saying I agree 100% with what you're saying, except for the below quote. I think many people on this sight DO bash skinny women and the term "real women" referring exclusively to women who are overweight as a source of pride is absolutely ludicrous. I think people who say "you are just feeding the MAN by doing this kind of stuff" and "starve for your art" are deluded in a sense, though I understand their viewpoint.

Like you said, you are merely playing a character. Yes the narration paints you in a grotesque way, but the viewer can still make an independent decision. People are not mindless robots. Something is presented to them in one way, framed in one way, and they can still independently decide whether they agree with that framing. I can say honestly that if I was in a room full of my guy friends and they were all "eeew"ing over this clip, I would say "fuck you guys, she's fucking sexy". And if a fat girl sees this video and her self-esteem is consequently lowered, well she needs to toughen up and deal with it. Clearly if she thinks beyond what's being presented, she will see an actress who is confident enough at that size to display herself that way on television and she may be inspired by that.



Angelina said:


> Gay men and women are BORN that way. Your argument is completely invalid.



As a bisexual FA I feel pretty qualified to tell you, from my own experience, that:

a) Homosexual tendencies are not necessarily rooted at birth. They can also arise from childhood. Ditto with FA tendencies. 

b) FA-dom is hardly a "choice" for me. I'll be really candid here and say that in high school I attempted sex with girls of normal size. I was unable to maintain an erection because I was not attracted to them. There have been times in life I wished I was not an FA, for a variety of reasons. How is that any different from homosexuality? 

I could be wrong but I think a lot of FAs have probably had a similar experience, but are just too embarrassed to talk about it. 

I think you might be underestimating how visual men are in terms of attraction. We can strive to search for the inner qualities and not be shallow etc. but the bottom line is that if a woman doesn't make you hard it's just not really going to work on the sexual level of compatibility.


----------



## fasub (Feb 5, 2010)

The only way to go!


----------



## bellancaman (Feb 5, 2010)

Making her mad due to our or some of other people misunderstanding is surely a sing of disrespect. She is an actress, who plays a part. How is she any different than any other actor or actress who might be thin average size. Who might play a drug addict, alcoholic, or what ever. would that have been different, no it would have insulted someone some how. We need to learn how to accept, and or deal with it, not her. She is just doing a job. Hell she could have been playing a bulimic girl gone right, or wrong but that would have insulted some one, deal with it!!! Let her be who she needs to be. No one here has the right to hound her for her decision. Her views on attraction are her tho I might disagree, I do respect it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 6, 2010)

bellancaman said:


> Making her mad due to our or some of other people misunderstanding is surely a sing of disrespect. She is an actress, who plays a part. How is she any different than any other actor or actress who might be thin average size. Who might play a drug addict, alcoholic, or what ever. would that have been different, no it would have insulted someone some how. We need to learn how to accept, and or deal with it, not her. She is just doing a job. Hell she could have been playing a bulimic girl gone right, or wrong but that would have insulted some one, deal with it!!! Let her be who she needs to be. No one here has the right to hound her for her decision. Her views on attraction are her tho I might disagree, I do respect it.



She's different because the roles aren't parts any other actor could play, they are parts that stereotype and denigrate fat people. It's like wondering why Birmingham Brown &#8800; Alonzo Harris


----------



## MatthewB (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, *steve*; you pretty much pissed off a seemingly-nice actress enough to dissuade her from ever coming back her again. 

Way to go.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Feb 12, 2010)

This sounds like an urban legend. There is also a scene with a big sumo wrestler who dies of a heart attack during sex with his super petite girlfriend in a Japanese film "The Happiness of the Katukaris" (I think that's how it's spelled) where they assume the petite woman has simply run away, only to find her under the wrestler.

It's something that the diet police sure like to promote, but unless the person under the big gal had some other issues (poor heart health, etc) that might happen regardless of whether they're with a big person, this is highly unlikely. 

speaking from experience, a 350-400 person isn't like a lead weight and in a bed you can find enough flexibility to move around.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 12, 2010)

I have to say that Escapist can pin me with just about any body part..legs, arms, chest/moob/shoulder area, belly, bum, ok I got carried away there..lol. When someone is drunk their breathing can reach dangerously low levels. So mix someone possibly twice your weight (or more) with someone who is scrawny and add some hard alcohol and it could get messy in 30 seconds or less. Escapist is very carefull with me and after watching him break a few chairs, beds, etc..I understand why.

And I must say I watched the vid a couple of times...heheheh..

What it was hot...All I heard was "wha wha wah wha wah wha wah wah".


----------



## bellancaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> She's different because the roles aren't parts any other actor could play, they are parts that stereotype and denigrate fat people. It's like wondering why Birmingham Brown &#8800; Alonzo Harris



Your mistaken dear sir. A role is a role, the difference is how some people interpret the role or message they get out of it. Like I said at lest she is making her self known, not feeling sorry or hiding behind the doors like most do. Everyone took an insult to the role she played, but did anyone ever consider her feelings with the ridiculing that she endurd. I say no one did. You where all too busy slamming her for the role she played. That's not right ither. This site or any other site would benefit from her. She is not only beautiful, but positive, yes extremely positive, which makes her in my book even more beautiful.


----------



## steve-aka (Feb 20, 2010)

Angelina said:


> _So, you're saying that what you do is some sort of socially beneficial thing? _
> *No, it benefits ME. I get out there and I prove people wrong. The people who say there is no such thing as a pretty fat girl or an authentic BBW.....I go out there and get these gigs not because I am the BIGGEST girl out there, but because I am big and PRETTY. You seemed to have missed that part. *



Yep, that's exactly my point here, you're doing it to benefit only YOURSELF. And how is being portrayed as some sort of fat animal proving people wrong? Seems to me it's just reinforcing their stereotypes. Also, I have certainly NOT missed the fact that you are pretty. In fact, I believe I even stated that in one of my earlier posts in this thread. Seems like you're the one missing things here.



Angelina said:


> _That being in a TV show that ultimately belittles fat people and promotes stereotypes is a good thing? That you're somehow better than people who post on websites such as Dimensions because we don't use our real names and you do? _
> *Yes, I am. You piss and moan behind a fake name with no real picture and expect to change something. Get a grip, get off your ass and do something publicly. These things you're deriding me for may not help in the now, but they do put me in a position to do something later.
> *



Well I guess deriding my arguments as pissing and moaning is one way to attempt to denigrate them when you can't come up with any valid rebuttals. As for me not having a "real picture" here, have you seen my profile picture? That's really me there. But I guess you conveniently failed to investigate that fact in order to make your point more cogent. Way to go, girlie!

And as for me not doing anything publicly, how the hell do you know what I do in public? I may not be some sort of phony fat-activist actress who deludes herself that the roles she chooses somehow promote fat pride but I do fight the good fight in a daily battle at the hospital I work at to help people overcome their bigotry about our fat patients. But I guess that doesn't count because these efforts aren't broadcast on national television. You seem to be assuming a lot here. Perhaps that's why you're getting so pissy with your statements...



Angelina said:


> _That just because someone refuses to willfully put themselves out in the open to be ridiculed to make a buck and further their career then they are inferior to you? _
> 
> No what makes me better is that I don't sit online whining about how being fat is oh so hard on me and how people treat me so bad. People will treat you badly if you allow it, regardless of your size or gender. I'm out doing what I want to do and damn what the naysayers(including you) have to say against me.



Yep, many people have the same selfish attitudes in life. Fuck everybody else as long as you get your slice, right? All I'm saying is that things have certain ramifications but you refuse to see that. Oh, well, perhaps one day you may finally open your eyes to see that the world doesn't revolve around you.



Angelina said:


> I would like to say thank you for reminding why I don't come to places like these forums, Steve. You have attacked me for my choices in the same manner that some other douche bag would attack me for being fat, and failed to take a modicum of information away from our interaction. None of the characters I played have been 'Piggish slobs' but you keep referring to it as such...which makes me wonder what your intentions really are on this board? I am going respectfully decline to engage you any further, and I assure you I will NOT be returning.



Fine then, run away. I guess that's one way to deal with things that challenge your preconceived notions. As far as I can tell from your post history you didn't participate in any other discussions here anyway. It seemed that unless we were talking about you then you had no interest in joining in. You failed to see the greater world that is Dimensions. What a pity.

Have fun with your life of vanity and misguided notions. Good bye.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 20, 2010)

Steve-aka...would you rather the show use a fat person in a suite or a real fat person? ...because either way they were going to produce the show. Frankly I am tired of the fat suites and would rather see real fat people for parts that need fat people. To me its like when white people used to paint their faces black, asian, native american, ...you get the point.. instead of getting people from those cultures when needed. To me, that is a slap in the face more than the crappy stereotyped roles they were playing.

Even though we now have a black man as President we still have shows that are mostly white with a token "ethnic" person and shows with mostly "ethnic" cast and a token white person..and its the same with fat people...because they are treated like a minority as well.

One more thing...I dont know why she pegged you to jump on (no pun intended..ok maybe a little)


----------



## steve-aka (Feb 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Steve-aka...would you rather the show use a fat person in a suite or a real fat person? ...because either way they were going to produce the show. Frankly I am tired of the fat suites and would rather see real fat people for parts that need fat people. To me its like when white people used to paint their faces black, asian, native american, ...you get the point.. instead of getting people from those cultures when needed. To me, that is a slap in the face more than the crappy stereotyped roles they were playing.
> 
> Even though we now have a black man as President we still have shows that are mostly white with a token "ethnic" person and shows with mostly "ethnic" cast and a token white person..and its the same with fat people...because they are treated like a minority as well.
> 
> One more thing...I dont know why she pegged you to jump on (no pun intended..ok maybe a little)



No, I definitely prefer that they use a fat person to portray a fat person. Your analogy to fat suits being similar to black face is very fitting. In fact, the whole fat suit craze is a great example of one of the points I was trying to get across in my previous statements, that fat people are one of the last groups in our society it's okay to blatantly make fun of. I realize the show would have been produced regardless of whether Angelina was in it or not. However she seemed to think her performance was somehow fat positive. Perhaps she was portraying herself that way with her acting in the segment but the finished product sure didn't portray her that way. She's deluding herself so she can feel good about what she does. She is a very beautiful woman and I do wish her the best in her acting career but I hope she can see that what she's doing can be hurtful to others too. 

At any rate, yeah, she did sort of single me out but I sorta egged her on too. It's okay, I can handle it but thanks for your support nonetheless!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2010)

this was such a dick thread


----------



## Hehe (Jul 8, 2010)

I still think they must have left out the fact that he was tied to the bed or something.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> It's CSI all over again...



And I haven't watched an episode since...


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2010)

The man's drink was obviously Spiked.


I don't believe all of them, but most 
episodes are pretty interesting.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 20, 2011)

Did anybody watched the one episode where two drunken insurance salesman walked into a plus size beauty pagent and one of them got crushed by the models. i think the death was called big boned.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 21, 2011)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Did anybody watched the one episode where two drunken insurance salesman walked into a plus size beauty pagent and one of them got crushed by the models. i think the death was called big boned.



got a link?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 21, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> got a link?



http://www.spike.com/full-episodes/e775t9/1000-ways-to-die-death-the-new-black-season-3-ep-324
If that doesnt work, just type 1000 ways to die on google and the episode called death, the new black.


----------



## 985WEST (Sep 28, 2011)

another story about the same thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_p8cQK9clI


----------



## Angelina (Dec 2, 2011)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Did anybody watched the one episode where two drunken insurance salesman walked into a plus size beauty pagent and one of them got crushed by the models. i think the death was called big boned.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1985282/

I'm in that one, too! Altho only as myself, not as a character.


----------

